# Hate and racism...



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Have any of you encountered any hate or racism since coming to America? Some so-called "patriots" have a reputation for being racist, and telling foreigners to "go back where they came from." Have you ever noticed anything like that?


----------



## GINGER BASTOS (Jul 11, 2007)

I Live In Portugal And Im American !! How Do U Think Im Looked Upon. There Is Hate Evrywhere U Go. Hold Ur Head High And Live Ur Life. Thats What U Must Do..


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Why in the world do you type with the first letter of each word capitalized? It makes it almost impossible to read.


----------



## GINGER BASTOS (Jul 11, 2007)

*Sorry!!!!*



synthia said:


> Why in the world do you type with the first letter of each word capitalized? It makes it almost impossible to read.


Is this better?? Just the way i type i guess.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It is really, really difficult to read. I ran into someone else on a forum that did the same thing, and I never understood why. Now that I've seen it twice I got really curious.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Every wave of immigrants has gone through this. The Irish, the Italians, the Germans. And always the same issues. Language, religion, not adjusting quickly enough (meaning not immediately abandoning their values), taking jobs away from Americans. Quite a few columnists have dug up ole editorials and letters to the editor and published them, and they sound as if they were being written today.


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

Immigrants? I'm Native American and everywhere I go in America I encounter racism. More often it's subtle, because I don't go into the "Heartland" where it's still the outright, *******, in-your-face kind. Except for Boston, of course. 

Americans hate Native Americans (there is still some inkling of the old saying, "the only good ***** is a dead *****") but more than that, because my skin is dark they treat me like "black." At least on Canada's West Coast people were upfront enough to tell me, "they're treating you like black." And thus, like a liar about being American Indian. 

That, too, is racism. Being treated like people think you're lying about what race you are, constitutes "racism." Being called a liar about being American Indian, (which is what being treated "like Black" IS) is racism, too.

It's also the usual kind, it takes me years and years in most places in America to convince people that I'm capable and competent in my fields (Math, Science, Computers, and law) just because of this dark skin and Native (or "Hispanic?") features.

San Francisco is the only place in the world where I've gotten a job within a week of getting there, temp jobs; and a "real" job in my field within 6 months. Everywhere else it's taken YEARS and I still haven't gotten any. Except, in Mexico where I could land a job teaching English right off the bat becuase my Spanish wasn't good enough to teach them Math. And that was the ONLY reason...

Anyway, to answer the question, since people think I'm "black" and not American Indian, they do (at least up here) treat me like a foreigner, with all that entails. Not exactly "go back where you came from" but the incessant asking me "where you from" everytime I even go out these days, constitutes the same underlying bias. And the surprise and refusal to believe I am NATIVE AMERICAN not "foreign" Black...all of that is racism. When you get to the roots of North American racism, all of it STARTS with the feeling that you "must be from somewhere else" and "we don't like strangers around here" and all that. When I correct people then it's, well, they don't like "******" either!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 12, 2007)

I am from Southern California and I tend to disagree that racism is as bad as some might think. Here in Southern California if your "white" your the minority in many areas. I have been around the world worked with many different races and people, in my opinion if America was that bad, Barrack Obama would not make it so far . In fact I hope he does make the Democratic ticket even though I am Republican.


----------



## usa-pride (Aug 22, 2007)

i tell foreigners to go back to there country! and that is not hate at all.


----------



## usa-pride (Aug 22, 2007)

most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!


----------



## usa-pride (Aug 22, 2007)

choctawmicmac said:


> Immigrants? I'm Native American and everywhere I go in America I encounter racism. More often it's subtle, because I don't go into the "Heartland" where it's still the outright, *******, in-your-face kind. Except for Boston, of course.
> 
> Americans hate Native Americans (there is still some inkling of the old saying, "the only good ***** is a dead *****") but more than that, because my skin is dark they treat me like "black." At least on Canada's West Coast people were upfront enough to tell me, "they're treating you like black." And thus, like a liar about being American Indian.
> 
> ...


.American Indians are no more Native then the white race. They like all races came here from other nations. , we made this country. Us whites are Native Americans, we made America not the redman.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

In this forum we're virtually all foreigners. Anyone who is not a foreigner, has no intention of being a foreigner, and continues to disparage foreigners, has no business on this forum.


----------



## Jawahar (Aug 4, 2007)

*Raciam in USA*

Raciam is everywhere, not only in America, we lived in San Jose California for 7 years, had a Restaurant business from 1983 to 1989, and i can tell you one thing, we never had one trouble with any of our customers and not one bad word spoken towards us, we are indo Fijian and that makes us black to, we dont have one bad thing to say about American,we just bought a holiday home in Las Vegas and we love it, lived in UK for last 35 years, i find more racism over here then in USA, and its not the whites against black but its my own kinds who are more racism towards the whites, there are good and bad in every kind of human race, but i am sorry to say that my kind are worst then the whites, if you are thinking of living in USA, go and do it, because there is no better country, if only we can get a permanant visa, we wont be here today, once you become a American citizen, it don't matter what colour you are, you are an American, not like Britain, to be british you have to be white, if you are young and have a good trade, go to USA, you won't miss UK again, good luck. Jimmy J.L


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Its amazing that there are still humans judging others according to skin pigment or country of origin! We can explore space, grow nerve cells, speak to each other instantly across the world and still this tired old argument!
Pity the scientists can't turn the whole human race blue or purple!
But then one idiot would say "I'm a lighter violet than them".
My daughter had to do an essay on racism in year 11, and asked what the Ku Klux Klan was. I explained it was a sect of American racists existing early last century, and looked it up on the net. Horribly, we landed straight on their actual current home site. 
"How can people want this ", she asked. What answers can you give your child to explain it? I couldnt.


----------



## Radek911 (Aug 23, 2007)

usa-pride said:


> i tell foreigners to go back to there country! and that is not hate at all.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say you never did well in school. Quite frankly, I'm also confounded as to how you found this forum.



usa-pride said:


> most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!


Most is a vast overstatement, it's just your made-up guess. Only a miniscule minority of foreigners hate anything about the USA, and I'd bet everything I own that what they hate is ignorant citizens with attitudes such as yours.



kendra said:


> What answers can you give your child to explain it? I couldnt.


Eventually I'll have to somehow explain that to my children and I can only answer that it's due to people's upbringing. Children take a lot of their beliefs and values from their parents. As a result, racist sentiments and ideals pass on through generations. The only way to stamp them out is through education and experience, and unfortunately racist people don't put much of a priority on either. Have you ever seen a prominent or successful racist with the exception of the fossil known as Strom Thurmond? I haven't.

People fear what they don't understand and racists just don't care to understand. They're quite content living in a skewed reality where they are somehow superior to their fellow humans due to skin color or cultural background. Yet on the contrary, they're really jealous that they've never taken any chances in a country filled with so many opportunities. Immigrants come to the USA to make a better life for themselves and their families, and should they achieve a status higher than the racists', they are looked at with jealousy and hatred. If you try to reason with a racist bigot, they resort to belligerence and violence, so don't bother. 

Let them live in their delusional society unable to adapt to a changing world. Look at the changes in this country over the past 50 years. It is both quite astounding considering the progress we've made as well as appalling to think about how bad things used to be just not so long ago. But there is hope as long as enlightening movies such as "American History X" are being made. Sure, racism will never be fully stamped out as long as hateful societies continue to breed but just consider that in another 50 years they may only be a ridiculed minority and your grandchildren will be living in a world where racial/ethnic slurs will be taboos.


----------



## Radek911 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Bob,

While I am new to these forums myself, I have seen that the majority of disparaging comments are from a single party. This thread does have some pertinent discussion regarding someone's questions; I do not think that the entire thread should be dissolved at the hands of one, which has already proven themselves at starting threads worthy of deletion. Perhaps censure for their own good is more in order.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually, I'm really impressed with the responses I just read here. We have one racist, showing off his inability to use the English language correctly, and numerous intelligent and articulate rebuttals. 

I think if that one person wants to put himself in a position of being ridiculed for his ignorance, who are we to stand in his way?


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, best not stand in their way. It does make a great contrast, doesnt it?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Radek911 said:


> Have you ever seen a prominent or successful racist with the exception of the fossil known as Strom Thurmond? I haven't.
> 
> Let them live in their delusional society unable to adapt to a changing world. Look at the changes in this country over the past 50 years. It is both quite astounding considering the progress we've made as well as appalling to think about how bad things used to be just not so long ago. But there is hope as long as enlightening movies such as "American History X" are being made. Sure, racism will never be fully stamped out as long as hateful societies continue to breed but just consider that in another 50 years they may only be a ridiculed minority and your grandchildren will be living in a world where racial/ethnic slurs will be taboos.


I'm old enought to remember those bad times, when there were a lot of prominent racists. I visited Dachau many years ago, and the museum had an interesting display of how the propaganda machine changed Germany from a country with the most integrated Jews in Europe to a country that was trying to exterminate them. It was obvious that if people had just stomped all over the initial moves to blame Jews for Germany's problems, the whole WWII/Holocaust might have died right then.

I think it is important to speak up when you see this kind of thing, because it can be insidious and escalate into something disastrous.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Neil said:


> I am from Southern California and I tend to disagree that racism is as bad as some might think. Here in Southern California if your "white" your the minority in many areas. I have been around the world worked with many different races and people, in my opinion if America was that bad, Barrack Obama would not make it so far . In fact I hope he does make the Democratic ticket even though I am Republican.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I live in a state that was segregated, and sometimes when I go to the mall and see groups of young people that are composed of some white kids, an Asian, a couple of Hispanic kids, and a black person or two, I feel really good about how far we have come.

I think that for younger people, what they experience is less than what we have historically had, but it is still hurtful and harmful. And for their children, it should be even better, but there will still be some, and it will still be hurtful and harmful.


----------



## ZARTAN (Nov 18, 2007)

ive been around a lot of american social circles where you would be the odd man out to not be a racist.


----------



## mr_n_mrs_ball (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm American, married to Brit. He hasn't experienced any racism or prejudice. On the contrary, people can't form coherent sentences around him once they hear his accent!

On the other hand I experienced racism while in the UK. I was told by a racist neighbour MANY times to go back to where I came from...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mr_n_mrs_ball said:


> On the other hand I experienced racism while in the UK. I was told by a racist neighbour MANY times to go back to where I came from...


I'm really sorry you experienced that! Some people are just plain stupid


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Racism exists to some extent everywhere in the world. One will always find it if they are looking for it. However, the US is a very diverse country and has less racism then just about anywhere.

My wife is Mexican and we have lived all over the US and traveled a great deal. I can honestly say the we have never experienced hate nor racism other than the odd ignorant low life like the one that posted on this forum. We experienced far more racism in Canada when we lived there.

The San Francisco Bay area is the most diverse and racially integrated society you will find anywhere in the world. It is the one true melting pot.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

synthia said:


> I live in a state that was segregated, and sometimes when I go to the mall and see groups of young people that are composed of some white kids, an Asian, a couple of Hispanic kids, and a black person or two, I feel really good about how far we have come.


When I see a couple where one is black and another is white I have to fight the urge to run up and hug them! 

I'm bi-racial (I think that's the current term  ). My Mum is English (white), and my Dad is Jamaican (black). I was born and bred in the UK (London are mostly) and I am now living with my Irish husband in South Australia. By the way I look white - some people think I look Spanish or maybe Italian. 

When I was born I believe that I would have been illegal in South Africa which is something that amazes me.

The strange thing (or one of the many!) about racism is that is doesn't depend on solely on your skin colour. I look white and yet I've had racism when white people found out that my Dad is black. And I've had it the other way around where I've become more acceptable to black people when I've said that my Dad is black! 

My Dad reckons it's getting worse in the UK than when he arrived there in the 50's. 

People are people no matter where they are from, what they look like or what their culture is. If we could all just respect that it would solve some of the worlds problems. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the difference between the 50's and today is that in the 50's people would be racist to your face, whereas now they'll just say it behind your back.

When I look back on some of the early TV programmes, like the ones with Alf Garnett I am absolutely horrified


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And with sexism, women were actually expected to like being discriminated against. Apparently, lower pay for the same work, concentration of medical resources on the diseases that primarily affected men, and being depicted as brainless idiots on TV was supposed to make us feel loved and cared for.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

synthia said:


> And with sexism, women were actually expected to like being discriminated against. Apparently, lower pay for the same work, concentration of medical resources on the diseases that primarily affected men, and being depicted as brainless idiots on TV was supposed to make us feel loved and cared for.


I hope you do to, but I laugh out loud when I see some of the american & UK adverts depicting a womans life in the fifties and early sixties. Place is in the kitchen, making sure hubbies dinner is ready when he gets home from a hard days work, make sure his slippers are warm


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Place is in the kitchen, making sure hubbies dinner is ready when he gets home from a hard days work, make sure his slippers are warm


Sounds good to me.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

I would like to complain about the racist content of this thread and the way the Red Indians are again getting a bum deal... Come on folks..... All this negativity will get us no where! Just look what happened to the Blue Indians..
Persecuted for the colour of their skin.....drove from their own lands, forced to live in hedges and long grasses along our roadsides...... for being blue?
Shame on you...shame on me....shame on us!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> I would like to complain about the racist content of this thread and the way the Red Indians are again getting a bum deal... Come on folks..... All this negativity will get us no where! Just look what happened to the Blue Indians..
> Persecuted for the colour of their skin.....drove from their own lands, forced to live in hedges and long grasses along our roadsides...... for being blue?
> Shame on you...shame on me....shame on us!


At least they haven't had teddy bears named after them


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

usa-pride said:


> i tell foreigners to go back to there country! and that is not hate at all.



Well, if you tell Native Americans, like ME, to "go back to our country" I really hope you get at least punched in the face for it! Contrary to your belief, telling someone to go away and get off "your" land is, too, racism. If you are capable of thinking, think what it the basis under which you are telling them to leave - it's probably just the colour of their skin, now isn't it!!!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

choctawmicmac said:


> Well, if you tell Native Americans, like ME, to "go back to our country" I really hope you get at least punched in the face for it! Contrary to your belief, telling someone to go away and get off "your" land is, too, racism. If you are capable of thinking, think what it the basis under which you are telling them to leave - it's probably just the colour of their skin, now isn't it!!!


Well said Choctawmicmac...
Did you know my Great Great Grandfather died at the Battle of Little Bighorn River in 1865? He was on a camping trip in the field next door..... He only went over to tell them to keep the noise down


----------



## legend98 (Dec 18, 2007)

usa pride u have just showed everyone how stupid and closed minded most Americans are and its so so sad I pitty you.


----------



## Victory (Jan 8, 2008)

legend98 said:


> usa pride u have just showed everyone how stupid and closed minded most Americans are and its so so sad I pitty you.


Most Americans are not closed minded and stupid.... you have just stooped down to USAPrides level by saying something completely untrue.


Anyways, I'm Vietnamese and partly french. I was born in the San Francisco Bay Area and I have only faced racism several times throughout my entire life. Honestly, most of the racism I experienced was from other minority groups. If you plan on moving to the USA, do not worry about the racism because it rarely happens. I'm sure you will enjoy your new life over here in the states.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

legend98 said:


> usa pride u have just showed everyone how stupid and closed minded most Americans are and its so so sad I pitty you.


Most Americans are tolerant and intelligent. Don't make generalizations based on one person's stupidity. If you have a problem here in the US then I suggest that you take a long look in the mirror as that is probably where the problem is.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

legend98, aren't you displaying an amazing amount of prejudice against all Americans?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

synthia said:


> legend98, aren't you displaying an amazing amount of prejudice against all Americans?


I removed his post so no one can see it synthia


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am pleased to read someone has posted this;
It might be nice if we do not generalize.

I was born and raised in America and I do not harbor any ill feelings or hate towards Native Americans actually I am ashamed of what my forefathers did to your people. 
I am truly sorry you are having a difficult time.

One of the reasons we left America was to get away from all the racism there.
My husband is 100% Portuguese, we owned and managed a pizzeria, I can not tell you how many times he was called a Whop and told to go back to his own country.

Prejudice, racism and hate are world wide but thank goodness not all of us are afflicted.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## Erynn (Jan 15, 2008)

I think America is the best place in the world to have your voice heard. Racism, sexism, and other -isms are part of humanity and that's why we are stuck on planet earth or perhaps that was the reason we were put on this blue planet at the first place- to pollute one another. Many Americans are too busy in polluting the atmosphere to damage other humanoids. I haven't encountered any direct racial hatred in America. Well, right after 9/11- the atmosphere in cities crowded with Middle Easterners were heated which was understandable.


----------



## vigga (Nov 16, 2007)

usa-pride said:


> most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!



I don´t know about that...I have some non American friends (Kenyans) who live in the USA and they love it because they say that as long as you work hard, the opportunities are there.......


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok I am sorry, but I have to say something here...Not every American is like that; I hope you all know that, and yes I have a right to say that because though I was born here in the US; my parents were not; they came to the US in 1951...They are originally from WWII war torn Poland, so although they are white; they too talk even today with an accent...I personally have encountered both sides of the same coin...the prejudisms and the really good; kind people...I DO feel I should apologize for all the idiots who've treated you all badly...I personally believe it is truly their loss for not taking the time to get to know all of you...but please have faith that not everyone is going to see you all as badly because I know if you gave me personally a chance; as well as my family...then you just might get to like us all...


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm Canadian, my husband is German, thus the name Gercan. I have witnessed my husband's difficult integration into Canadian society since his immigration to Canada in 2000. People are always wary of strangers... it is human nature we understand that. 

Canada purports to be a multicultural society tolerant of many cultures but it is not quite accurate. Many ancestors of the first wave of immigration have been and continue to be easily overwhelmed by large groups of immigrations from specific cultures. We see that it typically takes 2 to 3 generations to assimilate in a meaningful way. We know many 2nd and 3rd generation Canadians who are very successful yet their parents or grandparents struggled. Still to this day we continue to see discrimination that remains insidious in the worst possible ways. 

From our perspective we have seen a significant level of discrimination against the well educated immigrants in Canada even though that is required and what it takes to get landed status. 

My husband is a tall white European, speaks and both English and french fluently in addition to his mother tongue. He appears to fit it easily enough but interestingly he doesn't have the Canadian experience to be allowed to participate in Canadian society fully. Discrimination is alive and well world wide... is that racism? You tell me. He can't practice medicine in Canada unless he goes back to school and starts all over again. What a waste of a well trained and highly demanded specialist. We believe we have a better opportunity to be able to make a difference in the USA and we feel much more welcome by the professional societies who are more willing to welcome those with credentials from foreign countries. 

Canada's loss America's gain. 
Gercan


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

gercan said:


> I'm Canadian, my husband is German, thus the name Gercan. I have witnessed my husband's difficult integration into Canadian society since his immigration to Canada in 2000. People are always wary of strangers... it is human nature we understand that.
> 
> Canada purports to be a multicultural society tolerant of many cultures but it is not quite accurate. Many ancestors of the first wave of immigration have been and continue to be easily overwhelmed by large groups of immigrations from specific cultures. We see that it typically takes 2 to 3 generations to assimilate in a meaningful way. We know many 2nd and 3rd generation Canadians who are very successful yet their parents or grandparents struggled. Still to this day we continue to see discrimination that remains insidious in the worst possible ways.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. Canada does NOT welcome immigrants, especially well educated professionals. I am originally from Canada and my wife is from Mexico. My wife never felt comfortable in Canada and there is no question that you will go to the back of the line when it comes to jobs.

Below is a link to a web site about immigrants experiences in Canada.

NotCanada.com | The Truth About Immigration To Canada

The US is much more open and more of a meritocracy where you will be judged on your merits and not where you came from. I welcome you and your husband to the US and wish you all the success in the world.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 6, 2008)

usa-pride said:


> most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!


You think maybe they put up with us for the money?


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

1) Not all foreigners hate the US; they only hate the arrogant jerks who don't know what they are talking about half the time; which makes it harder on the ones who want to get to know the ones coming in and even make them possible friends...Can you blame them though when even today there are people from this country who go over to a foreign country like say Italy even just for a vacation; forgetting they are in a totally different culture; and getting mad when they find out that not every Italian speaks english; so it might be helpful if we as Americans go there just a tad more humbly...
2) Though the money is a big factor in making a decent living; some that come here just would like a chance at giving there family a much better situation than they had back home; being able to live freely; earn a decent living freely; believe in any one religion...or maybe not believe in any religion...but to do it freely...
Granted some want to scam what we have here...but not everyone does....
Some come here like we would ask; they come here already either knowing some english; or ready to learn it; they are willing to go through all the red tape and difficulty that comes with getting in the US legally; they are ready to work hard almost at any job they can get and still hold their heads high because they are trying...What we should be ready to do is show them that not all Americans are mean, nasty and arrogant...that we would like to help them if they ask...and we won't spit in their faces either physically or verbally just for asking...


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A German doctor cannot practice in the US either. This stems from the US and Canada having a different structure to their medical education. All those immigrants you see have all graduated from medical schools that the US has vetted in advance. There are quite a few, one in Karachi and three in Mexico. It used to be easier in the US. I do think that if you are the equivalent of a board certified specialist you can get a medical license in the US. We used to have a whole lot of Russian doctors driving cabs.

I honestly think that immigrants never fit totally into a new culture. For that matter, people from other parts of the US have a lot of trouble fitting in in Massachusetts.


----------



## lucky4stewart (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a strong movement in America to place a moratorium on immigration both legal and illegal.
The movement is driven mostly by the impact of illegals entering - and no one has a count on how many actually come into the country yearly.
America is taking in over one million people yearly - and that's legally.
America's population is well over 300 hundred million right now. Most major cities are overcrowded, with congested highways, and decreased services.
America's infrastructure and resources are being stretched to the point that you will have to pay for ''everything''.
America has lost hundreds of thousands of jobs in manufacturing and construction.
America is in a recession and stagflation is at it's doorstep.
So yeah come on over and join the fray.
You will definitely see a lot of hate going around - especially when there are so many people hurting.


----------



## business man (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm Turkish. I lived in America for 8 years. I would never hate any religion, country or race. I have had some bad experiences in America, but I think that's normal. Anywhere you go, there is racism. 
Whenever I see a tourist here on the street, I always try to help them out. 
Let's take out racism out of our minds... I'm sure it won't help any of us...


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

synthia said:


> A German doctor cannot practice in the US either. This stems from the US and Canada having a different structure to their medical education. All those immigrants you see have all graduated from medical schools that the US has vetted in advance. There are quite a few, one in Karachi and three in Mexico. It used to be easier in the US. I do think that if you are the equivalent of a board certified specialist you can get a medical license in the US. We used to have a whole lot of Russian doctors driving cabs.
> 
> I honestly think that immigrants never fit totally into a new culture. For that matter, people from other parts of the US have a lot of trouble fitting in in Massachusetts.



Hi Synthia, not quite true...a German doctor who has passed the US ECFMG (Education Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates), which he has passed can practice in the USA. It is a very difficult exam to pass but he did so many years ago. After that it is simply a matter of the state licensing requirements, 6 to 8 months. 

Gercan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the dozent listings at UAB:>) The wife of one about to retire was one of the first marketing developers for IKEA but went to law school when he went to grad school here. She specialices in immigration law:>) IF that is not a food chain.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sorry I wasn't clear. I meant that they can't just come over and transfer their license. They have to qualify to take the necessary exams, then pass them. It used to be that specialists with a certain number of years of residency and practice could easily get a license in the US, but I think that went away, too.

There is an Australian actor in the US who was a doctor back home. When he was starting out here and got low on cash, he'd fly to England where his credentials were valid and do locum work for a while. He couldn't work in the US, though.

Of course, in emergencies none of this matters. If I had a heart attack in the street, a foreign doctor not licensed here would have to tell me that (I'm a doctor licensed in a foreign country), and give me the option of refusing treatment. I think being unconscious is taken as a yes.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I live in Mid West and have to say we have a much larger ethnic spread than in our home city in UK.

Big Somali and Laos population in the cities as well as a lot of Mexican in St Paul.

Have not encountered any level of racism apart from the same ignorant comments from a small minority the same as in the UK.

On a plus side my daughter has friends who are african american, chinese etc which she never would have had at school at home as the only non whites were about 3 muslim kids who did not mix at all.


----------



## abhishek (Sep 7, 2008)

*All foreigners don't hate the US*



usa-pride said:


> most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!


USA-Pride: All foreigners do not hate the US on the contrary most love the country, its people, and its values. 

As an economist let me tell you that foreigners going back won't be a favor in any sense of the word. Take it easy!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

abhishek said:


> USA-Pride: All foreigners do not hate the US on the contrary most love the country, its people, and its values.
> 
> As an economist let me tell you that foreigners going back won't be a favor in any sense of the word. Take it easy!


Can you explain the last sentence? Thank you.


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Racism in America*

I can't help but put my two cents worth in on this one! )

I'm about as cookie cutter white America as you can get. For any of you that have moved or visited here from your homeland and experienced racism in my country...please accept my apologies. It is unacceptable. 

I have never faced racism before. It's completely unknown to me as it is to my children. We're headed to Cairo, Egypt as my husband is taking a job transfer. We're going for numerous reasons but the primary one is we want to expose our children to the rest of the world. Not everyone in the world attends a private Christian school and drives a Hummer to school when they are in high school as my 18 year old senior does. We realize that life is pretty cake for us and our children have been very sheltered. They may face racism in Cairo, but we are prepared for that. My children have been raised to be good to everyone but I don't think they are so perfect as not to look twice when they see someone walking down the street of a different ethnicity. The shoe will be on the other foot once we reach Cairo. )

I see why some Americans are frustrated with immigrants....it's not all immigrants though. I would suspect that their (those unfriendly racist Americans) first complaint is that they come here often illegally and receive various government aides (health care etc). They often forget that we have a ton of those types that are actual citizens of the U.S. too. All I can suggest to those of you is that you keep your head up and trudge on. America was built for immigrants, that was the whole concept in the beginning!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi nonie,

I think it's great that you are exposing your kids to a lifestyle that they haven't experienced before. I think it's very important that people be in the minority even once in a while, so they understand what it feels like (especially straight white men!) 

Have a great time in Cairo. My partner has friends there who have an apartment overlooking the pyramids and the Nile!!! We're definitely planning a trip at some point in the future hehe


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't experience a lot of racism growing up in america but after moving away and returning many years later, I do often see it. Since i have been in nyc, i have witnessed hatred of Asians and Europeans. Just the other day, I saw and heard a bald, European bloke insulting a homeless man only because he was asking for money. The homeless man said or did nothing to provoke the insult and i truly hope that Euro-trash loses everything so he can know how it feels to be homeless. Even i suffer discrimination because of my accent and appearance. I can't speak for everyone but I find that living outside of america is much better for me. Therefore I agree if you don't like the usa, get out which is what i've been trying to do but getting EU citizenship has proven difficult. I can't wait to leave and i've thought that if a bunch of ******** attack me for saying this, I might be able to seek asylum.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure that racism is much less (or decreased at all in fact) in Europe though, xiaohouzi. I guess it depends on our own personal experiences, but racism unfortunately exists everywhere! If you have an accent and you look different than what people are used to, some individuals will dislike you solely for that no matter where you are. The way I see it is, that's their problem, don't make it yours -- easy to say, I know... 

I do agree that if you don't like living somewhere, try to move somewhere else though. But remember, the grass isn't always greener on the other side...


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Tiffani!
I'm not saying that racism doesn't exist elsewhere.... I'm saying that for me it was more apparent in america than in the other countries where i was living. I suppose some people who are so unfortunate to look like me would rather kill themselves but i still hold on to the hope that there is somewhere that i can fit in, despite the discrimination and hardships. Trust me, if you grew up where i did, the grass could only be greener. I eventually found out on my own and i don't regret it one bit. I guess you could say i live by the rule, if you don't belong, move on. Don't stay in one place being miserable because you will at least one day regret not trying to find a better life. Still, if you hear anything about getting EU citizenship, please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

xiaohouzi that sounds terrible! why would anyone be so "unfortunate" to look like you? You look the way you look and that's that.. it's neutral -- neither positive nor negative. Why do you hate your own skin so much? 

I think "belonging" is a state of mind for what it's worth... if you hate your origins, you'll be more inclined to notice the negative attentions of others. I would hope that your experiences in the US haven't ALL been negative  That would make me very sad as an American.

but yes, you shouldn't stay somewhere that you're miserable if you have an opportunity to try somewhere else. I guess my point is that sometimes we project our internal sadness onto the place where we are (or whatever other external scapegoat we can find), and if that's the case with you -- not saying it is because I don't know you -- then you won't be happy anywhere. 

I am living in Australia now, have been for about 7 months and I told my Mom over the phone a couple months ago that when I can have a bad day and NOT blame Australia for it, then I'll know I've fully adjusted. As long as it's Australia's fault whenever I am feeling crappy, I am still finding my way in this new place 

oh, and by the way, marrying a European is a good way to get EU citizenship


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> xiaohouzi that sounds terrible! why would anyone be so "unfortunate" to look like you? You look the way you look and that's that.. it's neutral -- neither positive nor negative. Why do you hate your own skin so much?
> 
> I think "belonging" is a state of mind for what it's worth... if you hate your origins, you'll be more inclined to notice the negative attentions of others. I would hope that your experiences in the US haven't ALL been negative  That would make me very sad as an American.
> 
> ...


Hi again Tiffani!
Thank you for the nice words... if i had friends like you around me, maybe i wouldn't be so negative at times. In my most recent relationship, I only hear about how bad i look and after years of that, it starts to sink in I guess. Also, nyc is no place for someone like me... most of the people i have met here can be so cold. I have been here almost 2 years and still don't have any friends. I guess most people here care more about being cool or fashionable. Anyway, it's no place for me and I can't wait to return to Europe or China where i was much happier. To be honest, people really do seem to be different in Asia... many of my Chinese friends are still in contact with me where as almost all of my other friends don't stay in touch. The Chinese made me feel like I was someone. Here in america, i'm only someone in the way you have to disagree with because you are important and have your own point of view which must be better than mine... whatever... such is the typical attitude. 

But not all is bad... my work experience here has been interesting if not fun but it's time to move on. Due to this lifestyle here, my health has suffered... In Europe and Asia, i cycled to work every day and that helped keep me in shape not to mention the great food i had in Spain and Austria. nyc is no place for cyclists or poor people trying to eat healthy food. Except when my car was confiscated by police (twice), I was very happy there even though I was a little lonely at times. 

So where do you live in Australia? I have always wanted to go there. I would even consider emigration if it would help me to get EU citizenship. I know that some Romanians and Chinese have used Australian citizenship to get to america. If they can do it, why can't i? I have only heard good things about Australia so i think i would really like it there. 

If marrying a European is such a good way to get EU citizenship, why don't I have EU citizenship? I was legally married in Romania and if i can't prove it, I have a good friend in Spain who I think would be happy to marry me. I have been to the Romanian consulate several times to talk to them about it but they won't help me... they are a sorry bunch. All they told me was that I would have to stay in Romania 8 years before I can get EU citizenship but everyone knows they don't have any jobs there, especially for someone who speaks so little Romanian. So there is no way for me to survive there. The funny thing is that it's through their own corrupt government that I can buy Romanian citizenship and thus have EU citizenship. So that's what i'm up against now but i won't be cheated by anyone.

Thanks again for your kind words! Ciao!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

xiaohouzi said:


> Hi again Tiffani!
> Thank you for the nice words... if i had friends like you around me, maybe i wouldn't be so negative at times. In my most recent relationship, I only hear about how bad i look and after years of that, it starts to sink in I guess. Also, nyc is no place for someone like me... most of the people i have met here can be so cold. I have been here almost 2 years and still don't have any friends. I guess most people here care more about being cool or fashionable. Anyway, it's no place for me and I can't wait to return to Europe or China where i was much happier. To be honest, people really do seem to be different in Asia... many of my Chinese friends are still in contact with me where as almost all of my other friends don't stay in touch. The Chinese made me feel like I was someone. Here in america, i'm only someone in the way you have to disagree with because you are important and have your own point of view which must be better than mine... whatever... such is the typical attitude.
> 
> But not all is bad... my work experience here has been interesting if not fun but it's time to move on. Due to this lifestyle here, my health has suffered... In Europe and Asia, i cycled to work every day and that helped keep me in shape not to mention the great food i had in Spain and Austria. nyc is no place for cyclists or poor people trying to eat healthy food. Except when my car was confiscated by police (twice), I was very happy there even though I was a little lonely at times.
> ...


Sorry to hear that you haven't had a great time in New York (I don't think it's the place for me either, to be honest! At least not until I've made my first few million!) and that your last relationship left your self-esteem in the gutter. That's a real problem, but no place will solve that one.

so you aren't married to a Romanian anymore? That could be why the Romanian authorities aren't really helping you out. I think that most countries have a rule that you have to live there for a while before getting citizenship, but if you married someone living in the EU, you could move there as their spouse on a permanent visa and eventually gain citizenship, I would imagine (haven't tried this myself, though). 

Sounds like you're pretty well-travelled! Good luck finding your "home"  My home is most definitely the place where I grew up (North Carolina), but my Italian boyfriend's true home is also North Carolina hahah. 

We live in Melbourne. Some days I love it and other days I hate it; it really depends. I'm still adjusting as I said. It may be worth checking out though. The Australia Forum here has a lot of stickies about what you have to do to move here; unlike the US, you can come to Australia on the strength of your own skills in some cases. 

Where do you have citizenship, by the way? Remember, you can always go home  (wherever that is!)


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Sorry to hear that you haven't had a great time in New York (I don't think it's the place for me either, to be honest! At least not until I've made my first few million!) and that your last relationship left your self-esteem in the gutter. That's a real problem, but no place will solve that one.
> 
> so you aren't married to a Romanian anymore? That could be why the Romanian authorities aren't really helping you out. I think that most countries have a rule that you have to live there for a while before getting citizenship, but if you married someone living in the EU, you could move there as their spouse on a permanent visa and eventually gain citizenship, I would imagine (haven't tried this myself, though).
> 
> ...


Howdy Tiffani!
It's true... nyc is very expensive and so my living standards here are the worst i've ever had. $800. a month rent might get you a tiny, dark, basement room outside Manhattan. Legally, on paper, i am married to a Romanian but i don't know if i can prove it since i don't have the certificate. And if i could prove it somehow, would it make any difference whether i was married in Romania or Spain? Both are in the EU. Perhaps it would be easier to marry my German friend who is living in Spain and stay with her until i get my own place. That's what i've thought about doing lately it's just that her place is so small and i don't want her to get the wrong idea. I read that the King of Spain occasionally grants citizenship to those who have applied for it and are living there. 

I spent 15 years growing up in western NC. What about you? How did you meet your Italian boyfriend? Is he really from NC too? So far, I only have us citizenship but i can never go back to NC... All my friends grew up, married, moved away and started families. There are no opportunities for me there and with my love of languages and culture, i would get really bored with huntin' and fishin' stories. I have no desire to return except to visit my family and go hiking and camping. I really miss the nature and mountains living here in nyc. 
I can always go visit but i don't belong there and could never live there again. I really prefer living in countries where i don't understand what is being said. That way I'm not offended if someone says something rude or i simply avoid hearing people say stupid things like, "it's like, you know, like...", "and he's like... and she's like..." Like, you get like the idea. Ciao!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

xiaohouzi said:


> Howdy Tiffani!
> It's true... nyc is very expensive and so my living standards here are the worst i've ever had. $800. a month rent might get you a tiny, dark, basement room outside Manhattan. Legally, on paper, i am married to a Romanian but i don't know if i can prove it since i don't have the certificate. And if i could prove it somehow, would it make any difference whether i was married in Romania or Spain? Both are in the EU. Perhaps it would be easier to marry my German friend who is living in Spain and stay with her until i get my own place. That's what i've thought about doing lately it's just that her place is so small and i don't want her to get the wrong idea. I read that the King of Spain occasionally grants citizenship to those who have applied for it and are living there.
> 
> I spent 15 years growing up in western NC. What about you? How did you meet your Italian boyfriend? Is he really from NC too? So far, I only have us citizenship but i can never go back to NC... All my friends grew up, married, moved away and started families. There are no opportunities for me there and with my love of languages and culture, i would get really bored with huntin' and fishin' stories. I have no desire to return except to visit my family and go hiking and camping. I really miss the nature and mountains living here in nyc.
> I can always go visit but i don't belong there and could never live there again. I really prefer living in countries where i don't understand what is being said. That way I'm not offended if someone says something rude or i simply avoid hearing people say stupid things like, "it's like, you know, like...", "and he's like... and she's like..." Like, you get like the idea. Ciao!


I'm not sure I would recommend marrying someone while you're still legally married to someone else!!! It could get very ugly, and most countries tend not to smile on that...

Whereabouts in western NC were you living? All the way in the mountains or more the foothills?I can believe there aren't a lot of opportunities there for the most part. 

My boyfriend is from Italy; he was at Duke doing a Post-doc and that's how we met. I'm from Raleigh so that's a little different than western NC. Asheville is cool though. 

Remember, no matter where you are, you'll eventually learn enough of the language to understand when you're being insulted! There's no escaping that  Even in Australia it happens. Rarely, but it does.


----------



## EURODOG (Jul 31, 2008)

usa-pride said:


> most foreigners hate the usa so why stay here if you hate the usa? do the usa a big favi get out!


I am widely travelled in the USA and your talking absolute tripe....In France Americans are made extremely welcome, do not misunderstand the dislike of US foreign policy, and the lack of judgement of the political administration as a dislike of the US in general, or the people, that's just ignorant.........


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't worry, i wouldn't do that... I grew up near Nantahala. It's not far from Asheville. It's direct in the mountains... so it was just a matter of time before i had to get out. How lucky you are to marry an EU citizen. Now you can go live your dream or someone else's in Italy if you like. I have never been to Raleigh. Asheville is alright i guess but i don't really like university towns like that.... too many cool people who think they are too cool to give me the time of day. Still, it's a fairly scenic small town with it's share of good food. 

I figure that each time i reach the point of understanding when someone is insulting me in another language, and it happens all to often, it's time to move on. Thanks for the kindness! It's getting rare these days.

Ciao!




Tiffani said:


> I'm not sure I would recommend marrying someone while you're still legally married to someone else!!! It could get very ugly, and most countries tend not to smile on that...
> 
> Whereabouts in western NC were you living? All the way in the mountains or more the foothills?I can believe there aren't a lo\\\or the most part.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPD1941 (Sep 20, 2008)

Dear Sir:
My parents taught us that if your are miserable at home, you will most likely be miserable the next place you live. You just might want to think about this and possibly change your entire outlook on life. No use going around with a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And, quite frankly, we should not get off easy for our political choices. We are responsible for what our government does, and this is true of any democracy. Somebody said that one of the problems with democracy is that you get the government you deserve.


----------



## JPD1941 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ms. Synthia:

Excellent reply. Absolutely excellent.

Years ago I remember a book titled "A Nation of Sheep". I'm sure that was way before your time. But it is very appropriate. George Washington, Ben Franklin, Thomas Jefferson and all the rest of the signers of the Declaration of Independence would roll over in their graves if they could see how the citizens of the U.S.A. have become sheep to our expensive government. Maybe it is time for another tea party?






synthia said:


> And, quite frankly, we should not get off easy for our political choices. We are responsible for what our government does, and this is true of any democracy. Somebody said that one of the problems with democracy is that you get the government you deserve.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm 63. When I was born, we had not yet dropped the Atomic Bomb. I was a freshman when the Beatles came to America. I saw both Martin Luther King and John F. Kennedy speak. I worked on the Apollo progam and had just gotten married a few months before we landed on the moon. Not much that anybody remembers here is before my time. Whether I remember it or not is another issue.


----------



## vwrw (Sep 20, 2008)

We get the government we deserve? Gosh, are we really that bad?


----------



## vwrw (Sep 20, 2008)

EURODOG said:


> I am widely travelled in the USA and your talking absolute tripe....In France Americans are made extremely welcome, do not misunderstand the dislike of US foreign policy, and the lack of judgement of the political administration as a dislike of the US in general, or the people, that's just ignorant.........


Wow, That is the first time I have ever heard anyone say American's are made welcome in France. Most everyone I talk to who has been to France thinks they are the most rude people in the world. I have been there many times and ran into a lot of people who tried to make me feel welcome. Anyone working for the government in any form is as rude as can be however.


----------



## JPD1941 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Something Going On I'm Not Aware Of??*

Ms. Synthia:
I myself am a prewar baby....WWII. Never saw MLK nor kennedy speak. Eisenhower, yes. Truman, yes.....and Tricky Dick. I got into the Space Program at the end of the Mercury missions. Retired from the local NASA site here in New Mexico just last year. Lived all over the world practically. Also, I've been to Trinity Site where they detonated the first A-bomb. Nothing but a memorial plaque left there now. Frank Borman owns the local Ford dealership in my town, and yes, I've met him. Really OLD guy now! So I guess I've been around the block a time or two myself. Still looking forward to more adventures as never, never want to get too old!






synthia said:


> I'm 63. When I was born, we had not yet dropped the Atomic Bomb. I was a freshman when the Beatles came to America. I saw both Martin Luther King and John F. Kennedy speak. I worked on the Apollo progam and had just gotten married a few months before we landed on the moon. Not much that anybody remembers here is before my time. Whether I remember it or not is another issue.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've noticed lately that I am less interested in new adventures. Rather disconcerting.


----------



## JPD1941 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ms. Synthia:

Sorry to hear that. I can understand that as I've had my ups and downs to contend with. Right now I'm looking down the short end of that shotgun barrel...so to speak. Not like when I was a kid years ago and I knew I would live forever. My latest is, I want to go to Bendigo and Ballarat, Australia and look for gold nuggets. To me, that would be a blast. 

Take care and have a great weekend.
Old John


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

vwrw said:


> Wow, That is the first time I have ever heard anyone say American's are made welcome in France. Most everyone I talk to who has been to France thinks they are the most rude people in the world. I have been there many times and ran into a lot of people who tried to make me feel welcome. Anyone working for the government in any form is as rude as can be however.


The French are only "rude" because they have rather different rules for courtesy than we "anglo-Saxons" do. And the rudeness of the government employees has nothing to do with racism - they treat their own in exactly the same manner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I've only ever had great experiences with people in France. If you show a little respect in their culture and language, in general they will be very willing to help you.


----------



## JPD1941 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ms. Tiffani:

I agree with you....not sure how I got sucked into this discussion to begin with?? However, I have found out over the last 60 years that every culture has their good people and then a vast majority that are less than good people. The French are no exceptions. Neither are the English, Japanese, Chinese, or Americans. And it all depends on how you approach foreigners. Act rude and you usually get rude right back.....kinda like what your get for Yankees and how they approach even their fellow Americans...





Tiffani said:


> I've only ever had great experiences with people in France. If you show a little respect in their culture and language, in general they will be very willing to help you.


----------



## crayons (Oct 2, 2008)

awayinamerica said:


> Have any of you encountered any hate or racism since coming to America? Some so-called "patriots" have a reputation for being racist, and telling foreigners to "go back where they came from." Have you ever noticed anything like that?


america seems to have a history with things like that. if you look at the timeline, whenever times get tough, primarily when people can't find jobs, there always seems to be an uproar about foreigners taking away jobs, not to mention when there seems to be some kind of military scare, sometimes people are unjustly pooled together and persecuted. while i may not have heard it directly being said to me, sometimes you kind of just feel it in the way that people in my area tend to migrate into their own separate, gated communities.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it's human nature to blame the "other" whenever anything goes wrong. That sort of thing happens all over the world


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> it's human nature to blame the "other" whenever anything goes wrong. That sort of thing happens all over the world


Exactly!!!

My wife is Mexican and she encountered far more racism when we lived in Canada than here in the US.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are many diatribes in editorial columns in the newspapers, screaming that immigrants from a wildy different culture will destroy America. They are reprints of articles written about the Irish and the Italians when great waves of immigrants arrived from those countries. And now, who cares? In fact, if it weren't for the Italians, Chinese, and Mexicans, what in the world would we eat? Boiled meat?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

indeed Synthia. Every wave of immigration seems to have caused this uproar and the only really valid one was likely when the white man arrived in the first place!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

For that matter, look at population movements across Europe since it was first settled, or some of the conflicts caused in Africa as tribes moved from one area to another. This is really the first time in history that it has been possible to control the movements short of war.


----------



## stevejohnson (Oct 1, 2008)

I do agree with your decision. Every wave of immigration seems to have caused this uproar and the only really valid one was likely when the white man arrived in the first place. 
==============================================
steve


----------



## pr2jd2b (May 9, 2010)

awayinamerica said:


> Have any of you encountered any hate or racism since coming to America? Some so-called "patriots" have a reputation for being racist, and telling foreigners to "go back where they came from." Have you ever noticed anything like that?


No, but if you come to Australia, don't go to Perth, total strangers will swear at you as you walk the streets minding your own business.
I have been in Australia for 35 years and it's been nothing but an uphill battle, at work they refuse to work with you because they feel threatened (migrants take jobs notion) or you are politically incorrect if you compete against the other gender and I have on more than one occasion found myself on the streets asking myself what did I do wrong ?
I am now retired, I bought a block of land in the country and started building a house for myself and my wife, most of my neighbours are ok, but one said "I can please myself who I talk to" I replied, "I know, the novelty soon wears off..." she also said: "if you call the Police you're in real trouble" - after I caught a youth buying or selling drugs and another who stole some tools from my property - did I get any recognition for my efforts ? Nope, the Local Council served me with a notice to vacate my land IMMEDIATLY saying that I was affecting the amenities of the Neighbourhood ! Queensland is known as "******* State" and Australians (80%) are known ignorant biggots and anti-academics who say "it's not what you know but who you know that matters" and the only culture they have is the Football, Cricket, XXXX beer and Marijuana.
If you don't have a fair skin, blue eyes and blonde hair don't come to Australia if you value you sanity....
See also my video on U-Tube, search on “Pr2jd2b”


----------



## pr2jd2b (May 9, 2010)

pr2jd2b said:


> No, but if you come to Australia, don't go to Perth, total strangers will swear at you as you walk the streets minding your own business.
> I have been in Australia for 35 years and it's been nothing but an uphill battle, at work they refuse to work with you because they feel threatened (migrants take jobs notion) or you are politically incorrect if you compete against the other gender and I have on more than one occasion found myself on the streets asking myself what did I do wrong ?
> I am now retired, I bought a block of land in the country and started building a house for myself and my wife, most of my neighbours are ok, but one said "I can please myself who I talk to" I replied, "I know, the novelty soon wears off..." she also said: "if you call the Police you're in real trouble" - after I caught a youth buying or selling drugs and another who stole some tools from my property - did I get any recognition for my efforts ? Nope, the Local Council served me with a notice to vacate my land IMMEDIATLY saying that I was affecting the amenities of the Neighbourhood ! Queensland is known as "******* State" and Australians (80%) are known ignorant biggots and anti-academics who say "it's not what you know but who you know that matters" and the only culture they have is the Football, Cricket, XXXX beer and Marijuana.
> If you don't have a fair skin, blue eyes and blonde hair don't come to Australia if you value you sanity....
> See also my video on U-Tube, search on “Pr2jd2b”


----------



## topsy (Jan 9, 2011)

*Hate and Racism*

I have lived in America for 20 years now, I'm from Ireland. I have to say there are great people here who nobody could ever find a problem with but there are plenty of bigots too. I have never fit into this country well. I feel there are extremely controlling individuals here who see the American way as the only way. You can't say anything is wrong here. I know in Ireland people complain all they want but it is not thought of as being unpatriotic like it is here. You have to say that America is the greatest. I have never done this so I don't fit in too well. Every country is great in its own way. 

Also you said there was racism, I'm sure there is even though Americans are in denial about that. They are in denial about anything that makes their country look bad. I think they have a problem questioning authority which really is frustrating to live with. I do want to go back to live in Ireland for those of you who are going to tell me to do that. I want to feel free to just ***** about something without having to be thought of as negative or unpatriotic or put on some psychiatric drug, just to feel like a human being with normal emotions and not ashamed of it. I know there is a balance and in Ireland we do ***** a bit too much about things but just to feel like I can vent about something from time to time and not have to put on an artifical smile would be a welcome release to me right now. We live in New England so it may only be like that here, I think attitudes change from state to state and I definitely know there are great people in the USA, you just have to find them.

You may not read this seen as you wrote about it four years ago but if you do I would really like to know how things turned out for you.


----------



## Carol Norwell (Dec 22, 2008)

usa-pride said:


> .American Indians are no more Native then the white race. They like all races came here from other nations. , we made this country. Us whites are Native Americans, we made America not the redman.


Wow...you have some attitude...and also a total lack or awareness: so everything is down to the 'white american' eh? there is a lot for the US to be proud of but there is an awful lot to be ashamed of too...any country that condones grown men dressing up in white gowns with pointy hats and killing black people isnt that great and as far as the rest of us are concerned that is nothing, absolutely NOTHING to be proud of.


----------



## vigga (Nov 16, 2007)

Carol Norwell said:


> Wow...you have some attitude...and also a total lack or awareness: so everything is down to the 'white american' eh? there is a lot for the US to be proud of but there is an awful lot to be ashamed of too...any country that condones grown men dressing up in white gowns with pointy hats and killing black people isnt that great and as far as the rest of us are concerned that is nothing, absolutely NOTHING to be proud of.


 ITA!!!!:clap2:


----------

